# metastatic cancer



## mamacase1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a doctor that says a patient has metastatic cancer to lubarsacral spine. This patient also has prostate cancer icd9 185 what dx would i use for the metastatic cancer lumbarsacral spine?


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 14, 2013)

mamacase1 said:


> I have a doctor that says a patient has metastatic cancer to lubarsacral spine. This patient also has prostate cancer icd9 185 what dx would i use for the metastatic cancer lumbarsacral spine?



198.5 2ndary malignant neoplasm bone and bone marrow.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------

